# Just wondering...



## Legolas3363 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Just wodering...*

I was just wondering how many Beornings were there at the time of the Hobbit?


----------



## Kahmûl (Mar 1, 2003)

Wasn't it just beorn on his own during the Hobbit and then in lotr his son led the beornings to destroy dol guldor.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Mar 1, 2003)

i think so but i mean like how many are living?


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 1, 2003)

From _Many Meetings_:


> Frodo learned that Grimbeorn the Old, son of Beorn, was now the lord of *many* sturdy men, and to their land between the Mountains and Mirkwood neither orc nor wolf dared to go.


----------



## Glomund (Mar 3, 2003)

There were no beornings at the time of the Hobbit, just Beorn but he gathered men under him after, they were called Beornings because they followed him, not because they were related or anything. And they did not overthrow Dol Guldor, that was the Elves of Lorien with help from Thranduil.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

But in the Hobbit when they stay in Beorns house, and Bilbo hears noises like bears scuffling outside and they find many bear tracks in the morning weren't they Beorn and the Beornings?


----------



## Glomund (Mar 4, 2003)

No, it was Beorn and regular bears outside the door, not a bunch of shape shifting bears


----------



## Arda's Bane (Mar 18, 2003)

" some way that he is a bear decended from the great and ancient bears of the mountains that lived their before the giants came." 

They might be relatives of his. 
Although i prefer to think of him as a decendant of the first men who lived there before smaug or any other dragons came (as in the secound description).


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Appendix A II The House of Eorl.


> The Eotheod had moved to those regions in ths days of King Earnill II from lands in the vales between the Carrock and the Gladden, and they were in origion close akin to the Beornings and the men of the west-eaves of the forest.


This is all I could find but it still dosen't answer if they were all skin-changers or not.


----------

